# Anyone feeding Lukullus wet dog food?



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Any opinions would be nice


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

I do on occaision when ive forgotten to get raw out of the freezer or when im on holiday cos o.h. wont do the raw:001_rolleyes:
All my dogs love it,never had a problem with any of the flavours.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes. Smells lovely, nice and firm consistency and more importantly, the dogs love it.

I feed it alongside Naturediet, Rocco, Carny, Bozita (tinned and Tetrapaks) and Rinti. Depends on what offers are on, and which works out cheaper.

There was a flavour with noodles in it once and i didnt realise until after i had a poorly dog. I make sure i check for anything like that first now.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I'll order some this week to go along side her applaws dry 

I've also got some raw chicken wings that I am going to slowly start are on, be nice to get her onto raw or atleast wet and raw for the time being.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

I feed my german shepherd Lukullus it's the only tinned meat he will eat he's doing really well on it.
It smells nice has a firm consistency and my dog loves it.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> There was a flavour with noodles in it once and i didnt realise until after i had a poorly dog. I make sure i check for anything like that first now.


I'd second checking the ingredients carefully too - they did a "summer recipe" which was chicken & (something) that she really loved BUT some of their combinations / ingredients can be a bit ... odd and have upset her tum

There's another one that I thought would be OK for her (she's not great with red meat) Wild Rabbit & Turkey but it upset her tum - not sure what it was as it also has things like pear and various seeds in it.

It did also upset mum's dog's tum too!

She gets on really well with Rocco Sensible and Arden Grange Partners so they might be worth a try too


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Been feeding it for a couple of years and rate it highly. I tend to use the Rabbit and Venison mostly as I like to cover a wide protein base and it ticks 2 she doesn't get in other brands.

I feed Rocco Classic (mainly beef but it isnt a problem for Heidi) and Rinti, Herrmanns for a treat.

WW trays and Butchers tripe cans get fed regularly amongst the ZP brands.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a quick question to anyone who feeds Lukullus - what's the consistency of this food like? Is it mushy and dog food like? i.e does it look like you can't determine individual ingredients or can you see bits of different types of food?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

From having the one with turkey hearts for my puppy, yes you can see the different types of food. Its good stuff! I've stopped using it now as she is just on dry and cooked meats.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Frollie said:


> Just a quick question to anyone who feeds Lukullus - what's the consistency of this food like? Is it mushy and dog food like? i.e does it look like you can't determine individual ingredients or can you see bits of different types of food?


It's pretty mushy (though not sloppy) though if you actually go through it you can definitely pick out bits of tubes, potato (in some flavours) and meaty bits 
Kind of reminds me of corned beef -this one is goose & turkey heart with barley









No formed chunks of mystery stuff, and half of the can isn't filled with jelly or gravy like pedigree or whatnot


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh, my ridiculous dog won't eat anything with that consistency. Shame, as it seems like good food.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I use it. Holly was being fed raw, but I was not happy, she had runny poo and was eating a lot of grass. All stopped/cleared up since taking her off it. Guess it didn't agree with her.
She has Lukullus wet, as well as Arden Grange fish flavour. She also has kept down some Naturediet flavours so she has them as well. I might try Wainwrights as well.

Holly has the tins and pouches from Lukullus, she likes them all. Normally if any good wet food is on offer I buy her some.

The Arden Grange one sticks to Holly's spoon. I was actually not going to give it to her again, but Holly loves it.


----------



## Khonsu (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,

We recently moved our working Cocker Spaniel from Burns Dry Food and NaturesDiet wet food as he wasn't eating it after a while. Since moving to the Lukullus dry food and pouched wet food - he eats every morsel. I don't like the look of the tinned stuff, the pouched food you can see what it is in it.

And with items such as "Lamb al l'italiana' - I'd quite happily heat it up and give it a go myself!!


----------

